# A guy called Brian in Bramalea



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of this fellow by the name of Brian who used to do work for The Travelling Musician in Brampton back in the 80's? He could do miracles with the worst of guitars.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

was it Brian Mascarin? He does great work, but don't know if he ever worked out of the Travelling Musician.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I never got the last name. I used to do service for that store back in '85-87. I brought in a guitar I'd assembled and for $20 this Brian fellow I never got to meet performed a miracle on it. Just curious to see if anyone else knew this Brian chap and his present whereabouts.


----------

